# Unboxing ipad question



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

The ipad comes in a cellophane sleeve.  In addition, does the ipad have a film over the screen?  If so, how do you get it off?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My memory is that there was a plastic sheet adhering to the sides of my iPad Air. I just peeled it off with no special tools or precautions. I may be confusing it with some other device. But in any case it wasn't difficult to unpack. 

If you are worried about it and want to know exactly, I would go to YouTube and search for "iPad Air unboxing". There will be several choices to watch, and you can see for yourself. 

Same advice applies if you are considering a Mini.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

The  sleeve is the only thing covering the ipads. There is no film on the screen itself. I have left that sleeve on until I got a case or protector for the screen on it. Works great.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

I won't bother with a protective screen film.  My mini is in an Oberon cover (no felt) and that works well for me.  I put a screen cover on my first iPod touch and tried one on my 1st gen iPad but didn't like it and took it off.


----------

